# brancher disque dur USB en wifi



## esthete68 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique ma situation, j'ai un macbook pro, pour ma bibliothèque itunes, j'utilise 4 disques durs de 3TO chacun monté en raid 2 par 2 pour faire deux disques de 6 TO, un étant la sauvegarde de l'autre faite par tri backup 6. le tout est branché en usb sur un hub qui me permet de tout connecter en une fois sur mon macbook pro par une seule prise usb.
j'ai un Apple TV qui me permet de lire cette bibliothèque sur ma tv.
J'ai aussi une box orange qui me permet d'avoir bien sur internet et un réseau wifi à la maison avec une time capsule qui me permet de faire une sauvegarde du macbook et de jouer le role de répétiteur de signal wifi.

Le problème avec cette configuration est que je suis obligé de brancher mon macbook pro au disques usb pour que tout fonctionne.

Je souhaitais donc votre aide pour savoir s'il existe un appareil ou un adaptateur qui me permettrait soit de brancher mon hub usb à ma box en ethernet, soit directement à mon réseau wifi pour ainsi laisser connecter mon macbook pro à ces disques où qu'il soit grace à mon réseau wifi, merci de votre aide,

Cordialement.


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2014)

Oui , on appel ça un *DONGLE*, ça coute 30/50 euros suivant les modéles







http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...que-dur-usb/f-107361101-auc3548383185053.html

Ce qui est chiant c'est que ça rajoute encore une alim, un câble et que pour le prix tu a presque un vrai boitier NAS début de gamme.

Une autre solution serait d'acheter un boitier NAS, je viens d'acheter un boitier *Dlink 320* "2 baies" avec un Max de 6 TB soit 2X3Tb







il m'a couté 45 euros d'occasion, ça se branche en ethernet derriere ta Box et c'est accessible en wifi si tu veux mais surtout, un NAS a une petite carte mere et on peut activer tout un tas de services ( Time machine / serveur itunes / P2P / UpnP etc ...)

Seul bémol, lorsqu&#8217;on configure les HD la première fois, on ne peut pas mettre un disque ayant deja des Datas dessus, le NAS les formates mais on peut le faire un par un et transférer au fur et à mesure.

ça demande quelques jours a prendre en main mais c'est un truc de malade, avec l'UPNP activé j'ai accés à tout en streaming avec mon iPad, j'ai un serveur iTunes de 200 Go accessible dans toute la mason sans remplir mon macbook pro.

On peut bien sur créer des profils, genre un tel va se connecter avec un nom et un password et il aura accès qu'aux films et uniquement en lecture, et toi en tant qu'admin tu auras accès a tout avec tout les droits.

Voilà rapidement un petit topo sur les possibilité et ce drôle de mélange entre fonction et administration Serveur et gros stokage familial  j'espere que tu feras le pas, ça en vaut la peine et pas besoin de prendre des NAS dernier cris hors de prix ..

Au niveau des marques, Synology s'impose visiblement comme la référence semi pro mais c'est vraiment pas donné
*ex:* un NAS Synology 2 baies coute environ 180 euros
Mon Dlink 2 baies coute 60 euros Neuf
Un Netgear 4 baies coute 170 euros

_Voir sur le net les différentes séries ..._ ​


----------



## esthete68 (21 Novembre 2014)

Merci pour les infos, je vais étudier tout ceci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

une question en prime, si je remplis mes 6 TO et que je veux mettre un 2ème nas, puis-je par après sur mon mac faire un raid avec les 2 disques pour avoir un 12 TO, ou il n'apparraissent pas comme des disques classiques ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2014)

Tu peux aussi brancher ton hub USB sur le port usb de la TimeCapsule


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2014)

esthete68 a dit:


> Merci pour les infos, je vais étudier tout ceci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------
> 
> une question en prime, si je remplis mes 6 TO et que je veux mettre un 2ème nas, puis-je par après sur mon mac faire un raid avec les 2 disques pour avoir un 12 TO, ou il n'apparraissent pas comme des disques classiques ?




Les fonctions RAID ne marchent qu'a l'intérieur d'un seul et même NAS, si tu as 2 NAS faudra répartir suivant tes besoins, mais le RAID pour un particulier c'est un peu poussé quand meme mais pourquoi pas ? pour des données Pro ça peut etre cool.


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2014)

On peut aussi brancher un disque dur a une airport extreme au fait


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> On peut aussi brancher un disque dur a une airport extreme au fait


Il n'a pas de borne Airport Extreme, mais une TimeCapsule (qui a les mêmes possibilités pour brancher un disque dur usb, voire plusieurs via un hub)

C'est ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut!


----------



## kaos (24 Novembre 2014)

Oui mais il demande conseil pour un hypothétique achat , donc ... j'ai cité les solutions que je connais avec un large panel de prix .


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2014)

Justement... je signale qu'il n'a rien besoin d'acheter.
Il lui suffit de brancher son hub usb à la TimeCapsule et il aura le résultat escompté instantanément.

A la question
"Je souhaitais (...) savoir s'il existe un appareil ou un  adaptateur qui me permettrait (...) de brancher mon hub usb (...) à mon réseau wifi"

je réponds
OUI et tu possèdes DEJA cet appareil: ta TimeCapsule


----------



## esthete68 (24 Novembre 2014)

Je ne savais pas que je pouvais brancher des disques montés en raid de 6 to sur 1 Time capsule pour pouvoir y accéder en wifi pour une bibliothèque iTunes , je vais tester demain, je croyais que c'était juste pour faire une sauvegarde de la Time.
Pour le dongle, ça peut pas marcher car il faut un formatage fat et on accède aux données par un logiciel spécifique ou par un navigateur, donc incompatible avec la bibliothèque iTunes.
En fait, pour l'instant 2 disques de 3 to apparaissent en un dossier qui s'appelle bibliothèque (6 to) et 2 autres s'appelant sauv bibliothèque. Ce que j'aimerais donc c'est avoir la même chose mais sans brancher un câble usb. J'espère avoir été clair.
En tout cas, merci pour vos idées et vos conseils.


----------



## esthete68 (27 Novembre 2014)

Bon alors, test effectué, ça ne marche pas, la time capsule reconnait un disque seul mais pas un disque en raid composé de 2 disques. ça craint.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h10 ----------

donc ma question est la suivante, si on a 2 disques réseau de 2 TO chacun, est-il possible de faire en sorte qu'il apparaisse comme un disque de 4 TO utilisable comme tel ?


----------

